# dwarf hedgehogs????



## PokeyCutie (Sep 6, 2012)

I contacted someone today who said they were a hedgehog breeder, they mentioned they have dwarf hedgehogs and said its a new line of mini hedgehogs...Is this true?? They said they would only get like half the size of a normal hedgehog and that their temperaments were nicer. Sounds a bit fishy...


----------



## BatmanJohnson (Aug 14, 2011)

I dont buy it. I mean runts are small. But I've never heard of someone exclusively breeding runts. Sounds like the breeder is trying to squeeze some extra money out of a potential sale


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

About 4 years ago, there were a couple of breeders who were breeding for smaller hedgehogs. I'm not sure how successful they were or if they are even still doing it. I haven't heard anything about dwarf hedgehogs for a few years but it may be true.


----------



## PokeyCutie (Sep 6, 2012)

Hmm...ok, thanks


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes, there are breeders that are breeding down the size of hedgehogs to get these "dwarfs" or "minis". I've seen a few, and they ARE 1/2 the size of mine. As Nancy mentioned, this was a few years ago. So I don't know how successful the process went...


----------



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

I thought african pygmy hedgehogs were small anyway? Hence the word pygmy, right? If they got any smaller then they would be like hamsters or something? Haha I wonder how them being even smaller would affect their health and lifespan? I don't think I like the idea of breeding them smaller?


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

Man I wish someone had more info on this. Or even pictures. I mean... a hedgie that is permanently baby sized!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Quinnlee's breeder was into breeding mini hedgehogs, I might ask her what happened to that project. It wasn't runts, but just breeding down average size.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

I think those long-eared hedgies are cute. Are those domestic?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I feel like breeding smaller sizes may end up detrimental to their health, but that's just my opinion. Hedgehogs already seem so much smaller these days than they used to be, from what I've read - I know people who've owned hedgehogs longer have spoke about hogs weighing up to 800-1000 grams, big babies. And 95% of the time now, everyone's hedgies are around 300-500 grams. Seems small enough to me!



Sar-uh said:


> I think those long-eared hedgies are cute. Are those domestic?


They're not, and unfortunately it'd be illegal to get them in the States/Canada, as far as I know.  They're found wild in Europe in the desert areas, I think around Turkey, Iran, Tajikistan, those areas. I know we have someone (she was on the boards for awhile to update about the girl she rescued, but doesn't come on anymore) in Tajikistan who rescued a wild baby with a broken leg (who's doing absolutely wonderful now), and on FB she recently updated that she rescued three more from a petstore where the store owner was planning to EAT THEM. :shock: :? I know of I think two more people in Canada/US that have or had one, but no one who breeds or can import them for breeding. They are adorable though, I wish we could get them. (Especially all of the poor babies that were just rescued over there, she's not sure what's going to happen with them when she has to come home.)


----------



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

Lilysmommy said:


> I feel like breeding smaller sizes may end up detrimental to their health, but that's just my opinion. Hedgehogs already seem so much smaller these days than they used to be, from what I've read - I know people who've owned hedgehogs longer have spoke about hogs weighing up to 800-1000 grams, big babies. And 95% of the time now, everyone's hedgies are around 300-500 grams. Seems small enough to me!
> 
> I agree with you on that


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Lilysmommy said:


> They're not, and unfortunately it'd be illegal to get them in the States/Canada, as far as I know.  They're found wild in Europe in the desert areas, I think around Turkey, Iran, Tajikistan, those areas. I know we have someone (she was on the boards for awhile to update about the girl she rescued, but doesn't come on anymore) in Tajikistan who rescued a wild baby with a broken leg (who's doing absolutely wonderful now), and on FB she recently updated that she rescued three more from a petstore where the store owner was planning to EAT THEM. :shock: :? I know of I think two more people in Canada/US that have or had one, but no one who breeds or can import them for breeding. They are adorable though, I wish we could get them. (Especially all of the poor babies that were just rescued over there, she's not sure what's going to happen with them when she has to come home.)


That reminds me of my friend who went to Peru and was served roasted guinea pig, wearing a tomato crown  Check out the pic!


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

Guinea pig is really popular down there, it is called cuy. I have a friend who is Peruvian (but born here) and he says his grandparents eat it all the time because it's cheap and low in fat. It is kinda like their version of fried chicken or something. Not even gonna lie, I'd totally try it. When it Rome.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ooohhhh that guinea pig is gross! I don't think I could do it.

Breeding for smaller hedgehogs is an interesting "project" to take on, and totally makes sense except for the fact that it's usually the smaller hedgehogs that are the less healthy ones, and it's WHY they're small. But as long as the breeders aren't breeding runts they are probably okay if they're careful about it. The hedgies wouldn't be true dwarves of our hybrid species we have right now, they're just a line bred down in size. Just like if you look at regular mice and show mice (who are bred to be larger) . Same species, very different size (and ear size and shape, and tail thickness and length, etc.):










The main thing is that it's much easier to breed for large healthy animals because the largest (size wise, not like fattest) tend to be the most robust and not such for the small ones.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, to add on to what LG said - we prefer more full-bodied girls to use for breeding. Something I pay attention to when picking new girls to add to our herd is the size of their parents, especially the mother, to get a sense for what size they'll be when they're full grown. That doesn't mean fat, it just means overall build. Small girls (including narrow, runner-type girls) are known to have more trouble in general with pregnancy, delivery, and being able to produce enough milk for a litter. So it could be done, but it would have to be done carefully to work - slowly over multiple generations, not just putting a particularly small girl and runty boy together.


----------

